# Netzwerk unter XP



## MysteryWolf (31. März 2002)

Hi @ll
Unter Win 98 konnte ich meine Netzwerkkarte installieren, aber seit ich XP benutze klappt es nicht mehr. Ich habe IP eingeben und auch die Subnetzmarke aber was ist eine Standertgateway und was muss darein. Ebenfalls der DNS-Server ist für mich unter XP neu, bei Win98 brauche ich das nicht genauso wie der Standartgateway. Jetzt die Frage was muss ich bei Standertgateway und DNS-Server eingeben.
Ich benutze das TCP/IP, IPX/SPX und den NetBIOS als Protokolle.
Was muss ich jetzt einstellen damit die Netzwerkkarte endlich richtig funktiuniert.
Bitte um Hilfe

cu Wolf
PS:Habe auch eine ISDN Karte im Computer


----------



## Naj-Zero (31. März 2002)

den gateway und den dns-server gabs auch schon bei win98, die brauchst du, falls du über das netzwerk ins internet willst, meistens steht da die ip des routers, soweit ich weis...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. April 2002)

Für den normalen Gebrauch einfach leer lassen bzw auf Auto stellen. IPX-Protokoll sofort löschen da völlig veraltet und den Rechner ausbremsend.
Z.B.
<b>Rechner 1:</b>
Arbeitsgruppe: Netzwerk
IP: 192.168.0.1
TCP/IP als Protokoll
Benutzername: Friedrich Bömmelburg

<b>Rechner 2:</b>
Arbeitsgruppe: Netzwerk
IP: 192.168.0.2
TCP/IP als Protokoll
Benutzername: Emma Bömmelburg.

Vorraussetzung beide Karten sind richtig installiert. ****** auf den Assistenten - machs selber.


----------

